# Custom Crate for Minivan



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a company that can build a crate that will fit into the back of our minivan and hold two and possibly 3 dogs. Do you know of any? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

www.kustomkrates.com are the nicest I have found. Hands down.

There is also a metal shop in downtown Orlando that can probably build you anything you want if you show them pictures of what exactly you're looking for, but I have no experience with them as far as crates go.

I forget what they are called, but I remember they are off West Kaley St somewhere in one of those side streets, S Westmoreland Dr, S Paramore Ave or one of those areas. I thought they were called "The Metal Shop" or something to that effect but I can't find them in the Yellow Pages....

There's also a car place that does hotrods and modified cars near the Ocoee courthouse aruond the W Story Road area that told me they could build me crates, might be worth a talking to. I forget their name too, but I dont think there's too many performance car specialists within a block or so from the courthouse 

There's always American Aluminum in Perry FL, but I won't ever have them make me another crate again. The crates come to you completely unfinished and they forget half the specifications you gave them :roll:

Next time I'll just bite the bullet and have Kustom Krates make me something.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Patrick I am making my own. Go to a farm and track supply store and get goat/sheep fence panels. They are approximately 40" tall and 16' long. You can cut and weld or use cable clamps & zip ties to join them together. The end result is something MUCH stronger than any crate you buy at a pet store. Time line: about 3 hours. A nice Saturday project!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had some in my SUV that I made from "Gridwall" that was zip tied together with a LOT of zip ties. 

The dog that ripped open a standard wire crate in 10 minutes did not scratch this one in over an hour. But they are heavy for permenant use.

[just using standard crates in my truck so I can move them around and out when I need the truck for other things - silly husband thinks we can use it for other stuff - I say lets buy a trailer for other things]


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The guy at kustom krates does very nice work. I spent the money on my crate and feel it was well worth it.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave Blosser custom makes crates that look really nice and are much cheaper than Kustom Krates. His website is www.tristatek9.com, I plan to have him make my next crate.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I just bought five from Owens directly. They are the same ones that dog sport gear and activedogs sell and I got them for about 1/2 the price. There is nothing out there that can compete quality wise. Design wise I feel Dave Blosser at tristatek9.com has it right.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/ProfessionalAluminumDogCrate.htm


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How does one contact Owens?


----------



## Dave Blosser (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Thanks for the comp's.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Dave, seriously nice work. The only issue for us were the rivets but as I mentioned before design-wise you're the man to beat.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How does one contact Owens?


I was giving this some thought to giving out the number but guys like Dave need the business over a huge company like Owens. It's most definately possible to get through and get them to send one. All you have to do its try.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the great websites! I have been having a problem keeping my foster GS's crated. It seemed every crate I bought at the food supply store would break with in a week. I asked everyone in my rescue about a person who made "heavy duty" crates and no one knew of anyone. 

This help a lot! Thanks


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I love my aluminum crate. It's freaks out strangers too... I was at costco the other morning and left him locked in the crate. When I came out one of the cart boys asked what I kept in a cage like that. I said "oh did he bark at you?" "There's a dog in there? We were afraid to look but we thought maybe you had a lion in there." "Nope just a little dog."

I was thinking LION??? WTF? but if people want to think there is some mean and nastly like a lion in there then it only serves to be a bigger deterrent. LION....[still scratching the head on that one]

BTW- I love that I can lock the crate and have no worry about having the dog stolen. With the way the crate is secured in the explorer, you'd have to steal the whole truck but I don't think anybody would want a truck filled with dog hair and never cleaned out for the past four years.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds a little like my suv!

A lion hu? lol


----------

